# من أقوال الراحل ( جلال عامر ) المأثورة



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

*اقل ما يجب يا أستاذى أن أضع بعض كلماتك (هنا) والتى أزدان بها ( المصرى اليوم ) على مدى أكثر من سبع سنوات *
*وأنت تحارب الطغيان والفساد ...*
*بالكلمة الباترة ..الشقية الحزينة الساخرة ..*
*كم نالت أسقاطاتك من الحاجة ( أم جمال ) وأبنها ؟!*
*أتذكر معك يا أستاذى ( الباتعة أم الكيكى ) *
*وكم وقفت على باب (سيد قراره) لتنال منه ..ساخرة شاخرة ..!!*
*كنت تصرخ بكلمة الحق وتصرح بها ..*
*لم تفتر لم تمل لم تيأس ..*
*لم تخف فى كلمة الحق لومة لائم ...*
*ولم تهب سلطة السلطان...*
*ولا عسكر الحاكم ...*
*ولا عابسى السلف .. ولا أشباح الأخوان .. *
*لم تحاول مرة واحدة أن تتربح من كتاباتك ...*
*ولا من آرائك ..ولا من مواقفك ...*
*وأنا أشهد بهذا يا أستاذى ...*
*كم مرة طلبت منك وطالبتك أن تصنع من عامودك كتاب يروى لنا أحوال مصر !!*
*فلم ترد مرة ..ورفضت مرة ..وتعففت مرات ..*
*وداعاً يا أستاذى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

*من أقوال الراحل ( جلال عامر ) المأثورة ...**قبل الثورة ...*​

** لقد تم تحديد الألف قرية فقيرة فى مصر .... تمهيداً لالحاق باقى مصر بهم ..*

** أن بناء الديمقراطية يحتاج لوقت طويل ...لان الحى مزنق عليهم فى التراخيص ..*

** لقد قاموا بتعديل المادة 77 من الدستور ...لأنها كانت بتروح أمبابة ومدوها للوراق ...*

** قاد "روزفلت " المشلول بلده أمريكا الى القتال والانتاج ...بينما يقود حكامنا الاصحاء بلادهم الى الشَلَلَ ... *

** بين البائع والمشترى يفتح الله ... وبين الحاكم والمحكوم " حسبى الله " ....*

** الفرق بين الحملة الفرنسية وحملة المرور .. أن الأولى فتحت مصر والتانية بتقفلها ....*

** لا يسمع الحاكم أصوات التغيير ...لانه لافرق بين نبض الجماهير وشخيرها ...*

** فى بلاد العرب صحة الحاكم تؤثر على الأوطان بينما صحة الأوطان لا تؤثر فى الحاكم *

** قالوا ان مجلس الشعب هو سيد "قراره" ..مع ان "قراره" ماخلفش غير عديلة وأحمد ..*

** قالوا ان الهجوم على البرادعى هو التطور الطبيعى لأصوات الحمير ... *

** الرئيس يسأل أحد المحافظين : بلدك أية ؟ فيرد معاليه : اللى تأمر بيه ياريس *

** الحكومة بتشترى القماش وترزية القوانين فى المجلس بتفصله ..والشعب هو اللى "بيلبس" ..*

** الصحافة حرة تكتب اللى عايزاه ..واحنا كمان أحرار بنقرا اللى عايزينه .. *

** أبن التربى أحق بمهنة أبيه ... *

** مصر فيها أحسن قارئ قرآن وأحسن أديب وأحسن رقاصة وأحسن فرعون (نقلاً عن الفقى ) *

** ماحدش فى مصر بيبات من غير عشا ..المشكلة فى الفطار والغدا .. *

** معظم الهاربين بفلوسنا كانوا يقيمون لنا موائد الرحمن وأتارى ان احنا اللى عازمينهم .. *

** لا يمكن خوض معارك التنمية بالضربات الجوية ... *

** مصر بها الرجل الأول والأوحد ..وأقرأوا القرآن " أذهب الى فرعون " ... (نقلاً عن الفقى ) *

** من كتبوا المادة 76 من الدستور يريدون الخدمة وقرأوا ما فى العيون والمسائل سهلة ...*

** كلهم بيسألوا هى مصر رايحة على فين ؟ ... مش كنتم تسألوا قبل ماتركبوا ..!!*

** مصر حيرتنا ومشاكلها كتير ..عايزين نجوزها لراجل يشيل بلاويها *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*وداعاً ايه البسمه الحزينه
*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

وداعا لقلم مميز واراء مستنيرة فى وسط فترة   من الظلام نعيشها حاليا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 فبراير 2012)

وداعاً لقلم متميز
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

وداعا لقلم كبير علم على حالنا و حال البلد على الورق و على الخد....
كلمات ساخره "شاخره" و لكنها معبره و فى الصميم...
يموت حامل القلم لكن ما كتبه قلمه يظل حى....
 الله يرحمه


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

*آخر مقولة للكاتب جلال عامر على تويتر:*

** مشكلة المصريين الكبرى أنهم يعيشون فى مكان واحد لكنهم لا يعيشون فى زمان واحد*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ** لا يسمع الحاكم أصوات التغيير ...لانه لافرق بين نبض الجماهير وشخيرها ...*
> 
> 
> ** قالوا ان الهجوم على البرادعى هو التطور الطبيعى لأصوات الحمير ... *
> ...




الراجل دة كان فنان 
تحفة الموضوع
شكرا


----------

